# Wie Datei in vorhandene Photoshop Datei importieren?



## abc (10. November 2007)

Hallo, 

kann man in Photoshop, eine Datei auch so öffnen, das sie nicht als neues eigenständiges Bild geöffnet wird, sondern das dieses auf einem neuen Layer, in der gerade geöffneten Photoshop-Datei eingefügt wird?

Sprich, anstatt öffnen, sozusagen ein Import. 

Mein bisherigerer Weg ist, das ich zuerst die Datei geöffnet habe, dann alles ausgewählt, kopiert, und dann bei der eigentlichen Photoshop Datei auf einem neuen Layer wieder eingefügt habe. Das kann natürlich auf dauer ziemlich nervig sein. 

Geht das nicht auch komfortabler?


----------



## hierbavida (10. November 2007)

1. Menu->Datei->Platzieren
Nachteil Datei wird als Smartobjekt eingestellt, d.h. Zugriff auf Ebenen (Layer) der platzierten Datei nur über Doppelklick auf (Smart-)Ebenenminiatur.

2. Beide Dateien öffnen. Fenster nebeneinander anordnen
Verschieben Werkzeug aktivieren
In Ebenenpalette alle zu übernehmenden Ebenen auswählen (mit SHIFT+ oder STRG+ Klick)
Zu übernehmende Datei ins Bild oder in Ebenenpalette mit ALT + Maus (Drag and Drop)  in die andere Datei ziehen. Damit sind Ebenen und Masken direkt im Zugriff.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

hierbavida


----------

